# Derby Meet



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Another meeting for us DP peeps and veterans.

Please email me Darren on [email protected] if you are interested and we will hopefully do it in the near future.

Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Derby is the middle of the UK, and easy for me =P

I would prefer to meet one person to begin with... or maybe I?d just jump in at the deep end.

I want to see for myself how normal you guys are (How normal you seem on the outside), so I can reinforce my believe that the people I walk past could also have DR/DP and I?m not alone.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I can do Derby...I'm down the road in Notts. And 100% normal (I think). Let's hope this meet-up idea doesn't fizzle out like most of the others.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I can do Derby.

By the way thanks for the interest. So far Derby does look like the most viable option, so unless too many people can't go there, I think that will be our provisional spot - are you okay to invite us to yours Em_Pup? Just wondering. I've replied to a couple of people by MSN. I would be really peased if people did come along. It would be great.
R


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm going to be in Nottingham for the 11th-15th of April, so if it was that weekend or the one before then I could make it. But that's probably a bit too far in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I can do Derby.
> 
> By the way thanks for the interest. So far Derby does look like the most viable option, so unless too many people can't go there, I think that will be our provisional spot - are you okay to invite us to yours Em_Pup? Just wondering. I've replied to a couple of people by MSN. I would be really peased if people did come along. It would be great.
> R


?Derby does it?  *nods* 


> ?Derby does it? ? that?s the message from Derby Marketing, which is about to embark upon a major promotional campaign aimed at raising the profile of the City to businesses, residents and investors.


Before we use my house (which is a good idea) lets find out how many people are interested first by giving this tread some more time because my house is small (I?ve got the baby room) and I don?t want any one feeling uncomfortable with the lack of space (because I?m considerate like that).

Can some one bring a cane with them as well please? I want some caning (around the head) when I get too DR/DPed like I am now, pain seems to sort me out =P

Cheers big ears.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

P.s Catharsis is welcome too =P


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I'm keen for whatever whenever basically. I have no cane but I wield a mean tennis racket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Monkeydust said:


> Well I'm keen for whatever whenever basically. I have no cane but I wield a mean tennis racket.



Ouch, some times i speak too much =P


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

I am keen on derby. *Puts hand up and jumps up and down*

How far is that from QLD Australia, can I get there by bus? :lol:

I wish I could get together with you guys, It would be great to meet you all

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I was gonna say I didn't know you were English...an Australian cousin.

Well I don't mind changing the venue if someone pays my airfare!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm interested in going to another meeting, Derby would be alright for me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm up for a meet. London (or Cambridge) would be ideally best for me, but I can make Derby. On a weekend, obviously.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

falling_free said:


> I'm interested in going to another meeting, Derby would be alright for me.


Top man, would be a winner to meet you chief


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Another one that can do derby


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent, I really hope everyone makes it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I?m starting to have doubts because I feel uncomfortable meeting so many people.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Darren, 
I can understand it might be a bit daunting, the thought of everyone coming to your home town, maybe you feel some responsibility?

You don't have to "play host". Everything went very naturally when we met up last time. Rather than doing all touristy things, we just chilled out, had a chat, bite to eat and a coffee. Everyone was really nice and friendly...we also had a right laugh when it came to comparing funny feelings. I think everyone would agree how relieving if slightly odd it was to be able to talk like that whilst sitting in a cafe or a Wetherspoon's. It really brought normality into the disease. For the most part, we were normal! All intelligent, young people who were getting on with life in spite of the challenges of depersonalisation. I know I am sounding a bit corny, but I promise you: you have to meet other DPers at least once. No one is judging you: many of us have social anxieties and one of the purposes of the meeting is to help with that. 
Hope that helps
Rozanne

Just a note to say I've received S.J's and Tone's emails. I repied but for some reason the messages failed.

Only to say the list is growing, and I am really happy to see people enquire about the meet, especially those I hadn't even heard of before! And keep me informed people, if you change your minds, either to come or not come.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Is any one coming to the meeting who has ?chronic? DR/DP (That meaning you have DR/DP 24/7)? Because I want to be able to relate to some one with this condition, I want to ?Sympathize?, not empathize.

I need a pillar I fall on if I feel uncomfortable, this tends to be a person I?ve already met before, I?d be able to be myself with ?one? person, but with so many others I?d feel overwhelmed.

People already know they act different on the net, I?m being the person I want to be on this site; Open and free? but I seem to lose control from time to time, the real me is shy and quiet to begin with, I?ve been judged so many times my first action is to ?act? a sensible person before I bend back into the person I really am, some times I?m unable to bent thought.

The butter flies in my stomach have already started to flutter just by thinking of the meeting?

Does no one coming to the meeting suffer with anxiety? Seems as if it?s going to be a ?walk in the park? for you guys, this just makes me feel even more alone? or is it you avoid ?expressing? your true feeling? Why would you while we can relate so much? If there?s any one trustworthy in my eyes, it?s those who can understand.

*Sigh*


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Im interested. I promise I'll remain conservative. Im in Brighton how far away is Derby?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Jeremy, 
I don't know what you mean about remaining conservative? What do you mean?
You mean you aren't going to wear your "doctors are baddies" t-shirt, or sip on Bach Flower remedies instead of tea?
Love you really
Rozanne


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I was actually considering wearing that t-shirt, but now im not so sure......


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

C'mon...it's gunna be fine!

The fact that you feel anxiety is probably a good thing. The way to recover from this is to do the things you feel fear doing as often as willingly as you do the things you don't. In fact, you should _especially_ do the things you have fears about.

We can just meet in a pub or cafe and chill out for a while.

Jeremy, Brighton is pretty far from Derby, but not catastrophic. It's pretty central England, so I'm guessing you'd need to get a train (a bus might actually be cheaper) to London, then go from there.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Jeremy, I know a site that might help you: it's called Google. I don't know how environmentally friendly google is. Maybe you should just open your 3rd eye instead?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Right, I found Derby via google. Looks like a good trip. The rest is up to you guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

*Rozanne:* The Wetherspoons at Derby is sound; I believe it used to be a bank? It has a high ceiling which makes my sister feel uncomfortable, but I?m sound with it. I know Derby in some respects? but if I were to be put under pressure my mind would become blank, if you were to go with the flow with me? I?d be of some help.

For some reason I?ve feeling rather depressed and hopeless again? sorry.

*Monkeydust:* You?re positive? which is just want I needed to hear. Yes forcing myself to do it is an excellent way to over come my fear (It?s CBT), it?s a gamble thought? but I guess/hope you guys won?t be judgemental?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I promise you it will be fine.

Timeframe?

Saturday or Sunday?

February, March or April?

I'd rather it wasn't later than that because I don't want to have to be putting off dates all the time.

It's best if we can make one date and stick to it.

Can people say when they are, or alternatively definately not, available?

Rozanne


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm easy with most dates at the moment...I think.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

A saturday or sunday during any of those months will be fine with me apart from the 10th of march


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I?m busy during the weekends, so as long as I have a good amount of time to make my mates aware, it will be sound.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I am unavailable from 5 March - 22 March but can any day outside these dates.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, 
I have something to propose: what about April. I know it's a long way off, but both Synapse and another member can't come if it's in March...and February seems a bit soon.
Any thoughts?
Rozanne


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

April's fine by me.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

April ok here too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Sound as a pound *flips you a coin*... heh


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

On second thought, the only weekend I can do in April is the last one - that's 28/29 April. If that's cool for everyone I'm game for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

*rubs head*...  :?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm cool with any date. Just a word of warning thought - it would be better to do it sooner rather than later. I have experience of this from organising previous DR/DP meets. If we delay it, it gives people time to:

a.) Whip themselves up into an anxious frenzy.
b.) Have unfortunate accidents.
c.) Obsess about the fact that the people they meet will:

a.) Think they are weird.
b.) Not understand them.
c.) Murder them and bury them under a patio.

But then again, I'll cool on anydate. I get get to Derby, as long as the f*****g trains don't grind to a standstill because of the snow.

I don't come on here as often as I used to, but I check my email everyday, so if anything does get organised, email me on [email protected]


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, by giving time before meeting, there is a window for people to worry excessively. But i was hoping that would give people a chance to see it can only be a good thing? And to not feel pressurised?

What about Saturday 3rd March?

I'm just going to check through your messages to see if anyone said they couldn't make that date...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

That?s a good date for me, ?The day I was born?? how ?blissful?, What birthday gift will you give me Roz?

"Pisces"


----------



## SunshineUnhappy (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish i could come but i live in Wales


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, and Wales is so not that far....okay so maybe some of it is.

And is it really your birthday Em_Pup?

What a coincidence - I _told_ you I'm psychic.

I'm going to get you a dog's collar.

One with spikes


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> And is it really your birthday Em_Pup?
> 
> What a coincidence - I _told_ you I'm psychic.
> 
> ...




Yeah, mine and my twin?s sister (of course)

Nah, you?re just jammy.

A dog collar? You need not spend money on me, you could put that mouth of yours to another good use.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

So sorry, but could you delete the first line of that quote?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Can I have a doggy biscuit now please? *looks cute*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Just getting it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

If that?s a cocker spaniel you really are psychic


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't hear that


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

> http://www.sporkworld.org/*suicide*/head%20in%20hands.jpg


Are you ok?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you mind looking where I get my pictures from....

You have to go behind the scenes don't'ya, Puppet{eer?

To find out how it works.

It's cool, but like you indicate, sometimes you find more than you bargain for.

I am suicidal, it's just another part of my mind I don't take seriously.

I would never kill myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes I do mind, and I was aware I?d be giving you clues to how I work, but I was worried about you? well, kinda worried.

I love to know how things tic, it?s part of my dyslexic nature? then I?m also DR/DP.

Heh, lets just say we?re quite a like (yeah yeah, come back with your reply saying how unalike we are? *make a puppet with his hand* blah blah blah)

Well I take it serious? enough said.

P.S I have a golden cocker spaniel. :?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Eeek...I can't actually do the first weekend of March. The one after, though, I can.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I love to know how things tic, it?s part of my dyslexic nature?


Then dyslexia's cool. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I love to know how things tic, it?s part of my dyslexic nature?
> ...


Cheers big ears


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I apologise if anyone feels let down, but I'm afraid I have decided not to join the meet up. The reason is that I have had some type of minor breakdown and am no longer dissociated. I need to put all of this behind me, and I am afraid that means not meeting to talk about what has passed. If it still goes ahead, I hope you find benefit; most of all that you find peace of mind.
Yours sincerely
Rozanne


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel I'm getting enough of a handle on recovery to do a meet. Apologies for any confusion this has caused.

Dreamer says she would like to come to England for a meeting also, so if anyone is interested in a meeting with her (later in the year though we haven't talked about dates yet), that can be arranged.

For the mo, I think it would be nice to meet up in a few weeks time.

Though if we are meeting in Derby, would it possible for Emulated to keep track of who is coming?

All the best
Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Though if we are meeting in Derby, would it possible for Emulated to keep track of who is coming?


As in; make a list?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

As in, give your email address so people can contact you to say whether they are coming or not.

Organise a date that most of us can do.

Make a note of peoples' email addresses.

I've got a few from my hotmail account that will need to be added.

Sorry, but I've just got so much to do (for uni) and you'll be a good organiser.

If you say yes, I'll change the post at the beginning of the thread and put your email instead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Walk in the park: 
[email protected]

Guys, e-mail me if you want to come, then we?ll come together and sort a date out to suit all.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't give you peoples' emails/names because that wouldn't be very confidential.

So I am emailing people who have contacted me at my hotmail address to tell them Darren is now the organiser of this, not me, so please contact him to be put on the list and receive updates.

All the best
Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey don?t be worrying about it, give me their full names, addresses and bank card details? they will totally love you for it *Thumbs up while smirkin*

Yeah, I?m the dude now, and I?m thinking Hooters on is the menu, even you ladies can gain something from this ?lovely? place, ?pick up a few tips and all? *nods*? that?s one place we could do? or we could sit down in a quiet pub? hummm

Lets see how things turn out first, might be some of you have lost interest, that would be a shame.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm interested. My diagnosis was psychosis haha that ryhmes....... :shock: and I'm so much better but if you'll have me...right on!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course, you have the job of carrying me home after I?m plastered ?Bless ya?.

closetome: In/out?:*In.* Job?:*Carrying Darren home.*

Ok... then... "next"


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd be down for this if I didn't live in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

*Confirmed:*

closetome

falling_free

Sunjeev (aka Synapse)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

And me don't forget.

And you, you nincompoop.

You know what, I was thinking we could start off an official sounding network....

...something to the effect of "Re-Personalise", UK dissociative disorder friends.

The only problem is that it is a commitment that would take time and energy.

But I'm sure that if I dropped in our contact at the Pottergate centre for dissociation in Norwich, and....from what I remember the other centre is either in Manchester or Derbyshire, I'm sure there are more people out there would would benefit from a meeting like this.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That could also bring more people to this site, which I think is a good thing for people out there who have dissociation but don't know anyone else with it.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

what about miss starling?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I am coming, I changed my mind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

One didn?t fancy highlighting the obvious as one thought it might insult people?s intelligence, you numskull  



miss_starling said:


> And me don't forget.
> 
> And you, you nincompoop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Can we have a NBA meeting one day please? It really works on my fish Wednesdays :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

There has been much going off in the back ground? which has affected me? any how I?ll get to the point. I?m not coming to the Derby meeting, besides what has been going off in the back ground? I don?t see what good could come from meeting others like me? If I want to be normal, I must be around normal people? seeing others who have DR/DP might only reinforce my condition. I was about to say ?sorry? for being so blunt, but your guys don?t deserve to be lied too, at the moment I can?t feel the emotions of being sorry? so i guess that doesn't make me sorry... yet I know logical I "should" be sorry.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Please can it go ahead.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> There has been much going off in the back ground? which has affected me? any how I?ll get to the point. I?m not coming to the Derby meeting, besides what has been going off in the back ground? I don?t see what good could come from meeting others like me? If I want to be normal, I must be around normal people? seeing others who have DR/DP might only reinforce my condition. I was about to say ?sorry? for being so blunt, but your guys don?t deserve to be lied too, at the moment I can?t feel the emotions of being sorry? so i guess that doesn't make me sorry... yet I know logical I "should" be sorry.


It's probably a huge pressure on you mate, but seriously, do it anyway. No one's going to judge you for arranging this meeting.

I've recently joined a film makers forum and, due to my limited vocabulary from having a fucked up mind, I've got used to the limitations of my delivery of speech and general foresight.

My wife tells me all the time. 'You expect too much from yourself'

Maybe that is the bain of our lives.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

If anyone one wants to come to Bristol tomorow I can meet them...seriously!!!!!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

well if a meeting ever happens in my hometown of reading let me know :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Daz, why don't we go down to Bristol, it'll be fun.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

i can meet u definatley
!!!!!! tomorow


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Could we meet half way. I mean, I didn't realise that Bristol 6 hours on the train.

I don't mind a journey of 3 hours.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

where?


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

where do u wna meet?
where do u live?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Closetome,

I'm sorry but I just didn't realise how far you were. I don't think I could handle another big journey this week either as I have a big trip on Sunday as well.

Maybe another time. I still think it would be nice to have a meeting in Reading some time, since JC can't travel.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess you couldn't travel to London could you JC? I mean, I didn't realise how near to London Reading was, only 42 miles. I would love to go down to London some time, if you are interested. I've been meaning to go down and check out all the internationally renouned galleries.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> check out all the internationally renouned galleries.


You got me interested now.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

As well as that I'd actually really like to go back to North Wales some time, to brush up on my Welsh accent. ...that's another reason to go down to London!

Still can't get the hang of the Derbyshire accent though.

Bristol's neutral, from what I hear, though I suppose some people there speak with a West Country accent too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Still can't get the hand of the Derbyshire accent though.


*nods* :wink: too hard for ya, you can't handle it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Excuse excuse.... =P


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> I guess you couldn't travel to London could you JC? I mean, I didn't realise how near to London Reading was, only 42 miles. I would love to go down to London some time, if you are interested. I've been meaning to go down and check out all the internationally renouned galleries.


id love to but this damn panic crap still bugs my mind .... and to think nearly everyday of the week i would drive all over the uk without a care in the world....... im still pushing my boundaries everyday but my mind just works overtime when im highly anxious ... these pills do nothing to help


----------

